# Abbey Spayed-Question-incision draining?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

With my girls when spayed there was no drainage at all. The incision was totally sealed end to end. None of mine had the laser surgery so not sure how it might differ. I would continue to try to contact the vet.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> With my girls when spayed there was no drainage at all. The incision was totally sealed end to end. None of mine had the laser surgery so not sure how it might differ. I would continue to try to contact the vet.


I agree. Maggie didn't have any drainage...then again, she didn't have the laser surgery. I would keep trying to get in touch with your vet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think a call to the vet it is the best way to go. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Got hold of the vet. said its a seroma basically a pocket of clear serous fluid that psometimes develops in the body after surgery especially if dog is active. Said the blood vessels should reabsorb, and to put hot compresses on it. We are going in on Tue. for something else, so will also have him double check it then. Whew!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to hear all is ok. It's amazing how quickly they bounce back..... much, much faster than us humans.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope she feels better very soon!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad she is okay- phew.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I remember Karlie having some serous drainage also. Just keep a close watch on it. I also remember a bump developing on the left side, I believe and I thought it was infected. That also went away quite quickly. It was scary for me when she returned from her procedure. 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope Abbey stays well - when Ginny had a tumour removed she had drainage from the site - scared the living daylights out of me, but the vet said as long as it stays clear then bathe with hot compress. Within a couple of days it had gone. Good luck wishes coming for your girl


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

My girls went a couple weeks ago also. Suzee has no drainage at all it healed perfectly. Now mollee did, I think it was from her licking it. It was the same as you describe your pup. Suzee left hers alone but Mollee Deff. did not. So I don't know if it gets worse I would call the vet asap!


----------

